

Boost your sales with peer-to-peer representation : the sleeper agent program - albanlv
http://nukomeet.com/2012/11/sleeper_agent/

======
justincormack
I did know a company that placed someone in a large business primarily to sell
their product a few years down the line. It did work too.

~~~
albanlv
The difference being that we do it in a more transparent way

------
ferrerbartomeu
Great idea, sleeper agents are ready to promote nukomeet even if they have
their own projects.

------
chrj
FYI: You business card link links using the title attribute and not the href
attribute.

~~~
albanlv
Thanks for notifying, it's fixed.

------
coworfing
The idea sounds cool but I would double check the legal aspect of it...

~~~
albanlv
More details on the legal aspect <http://www.acojur.com/cvia/apporteur-
affaire.html>

------
zaiste
btw, is a sleeper agent allowed to be a sleeper agent for your competitors,
like a double sleeper agent? ;)

~~~
albanlv
Haha! Good question...

------
zaiste
I'm curious about the results.

------
tomkuk
if I contract you do I have a 10% discount (I've put you in touch with myself)
?

~~~
albanlv
Yes! We'll do that for you, as we won't have "sales expenses" ;)

